# Salted Rib Eyes for New Year's Eve



## LarryWolfe (Jan 1, 2011)

Started out with 3-2" thick bone in Choice Ribeye's.






Coated the steaks with granulated garlic, then heavily coated with Kosher salt on both sides.  Placed in the fridge for 1 hour.





Steaks afte 1 hour with the salt coating.





Rinsed the salt off with cold water.





Liberally seasoned with fresh ground pepper and cumin.









WHAT??? The cook and his brother get thirsty!





Sweet and white potatoes, red onion and bell peppe marinated in Zesty Italian Dressing and the steaks hit the grill.





Six minutes per side for the steaks.





Not the best finished pic, but I was in an unstable state of mind at this point.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 1, 2011)

Dang Larry that looks mighty tasty. I tried the salt thing a time or two and felt like it really improved the meat. I forget now who originally started posting on that topic on here but seems like there was a fairly long running thread on it. Recall the fella touting the technique say it would bring a steak up a perceived notch in the Grade level. Select goes to choice. Choice goes to Kobi etc. Now I aint a big Cumin fan cept for chili and Tex Mex type dishes. Guess everybody got different taste bud preferences.  Fine job. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Jan 1, 2011)

I keep forgeting to do the salt thing.  Might be the Blantons.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 1, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Dang Larry that looks mighty tasty. I tried the salt thing a time or two and felt like it really improved the meat. I forget now who originally started posting on that topic on here but seems like there was a fairly long running thread on it. Recall the fella touting the technique say it would bring a steak up a perceived notch in the Grade level. Select goes to choice. Choice goes to Kobi etc. Now I aint a big Cumin fan cept for chili and Tex Mex type dishes. Guess everybody got different taste bud preferences.  Fine job.
> 
> bigwheel



Jeff, it does improve the moisture and flavor of the meat.  But to go as far as saying it improves it to the extent you're referring to.  It certainly does improve the steak, but not to that extent.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok gotcha. It did not make my Select Grade jump to CAB when I tried it either Now have you tried the po folks dry aging of individual steaks deal yet? That is a big flavor/texture booster in my book too. A week dry aging of them fine looking puppies you had flat blow Aunt Myrtle's dress up over her head. It be up to some brave soul to try a combo approach one of these days. Hope you and yours had and still having a great New Years Day. 

bigwheel


----------



## Justaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Don Cash (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome. I've never tried this technique. Gonna have to give it a go...and soon! Perfect!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 2, 2011)

wow that looks good.  I must have missed the garlic part before the
salt...is that something you just tried?

of course I don't need to comment on the cumin...bleh..

still have never tried this, but it's warm today...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 2, 2011)

Larry is stepping up with the chef's marinade, Jim Beam Black! Of course Griff got the best, Blanton's!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 2, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wow that looks good.  I must have missed the garlic part before the
> salt...is that something you just tried?
> 
> of course I don't need to comment on the cumin...bleh..
> ...



I hear you on the cumin Jim.  But a little goes a long way and I like the little flavor it does give.  

Yeah, the garlic part was new.  Was infusing the garlic flavor into the steak and it worked nicely and it was already in the meat, so no burnt garlic on the steak when searing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 2, 2011)

and that's important to note, cause burnt garlic is nasty.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 2, 2011)

Tell ya the best Steak House in Corpus was owned by Greeks..which they owned all the good restaurants and a few bad ones plust they was all kin to each other. They cooked the steaks nekked then swabbed it down good with some real tasty lemon butter sauce maybe as a finishing touch on the grill or maybe they dunked it when it first come off. Wowser then was some good tasting steaks. The nekked cooking solves a plethora of problemos such as burnt sugar garlic etc. I have tested the hypothesis and found it to be true. 

bigwheel


----------



## Tri Tip (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good. I did that method once. Too salty.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 3, 2011)

I did it a time or two. Was not over salty but yet did not need any either. Sorta like a propaly brined chunk o meat chicken etc. Think a critical factor is how long to leave the salt on there based on the thickness of the steak. Notice Larry going an hour for two inchers make me think I musta went 30 mins on my one inchers. Do you recall any of the factoids involved on yours coming out too salty? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 4, 2011)

Damit Boy That look good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 4, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Looks good. I did that method once. Too salty.



What cut of meat, what kind of salt and how long did you leave it on?  Not doubting the oversalting, but it 'shouldn't' have been.  But some peoples tolerance of salt differs.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 5, 2011)

Outstanding Larry! You were eating and drinking well over the holidays. I'm gonna need to try the salt soak.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 6, 2011)

Great looking steaks!! I like to salt my steaks too but I only do it for around 15-20 min or they get too salty for my tastes.


----------



## scottc_2223 (Apr 6, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Tri Tip":70o4qq37]Looks good. I did that method once. Too salty.



What cut of meat, what kind of salt and how long did you leave it on?  Not doubting the oversalting, but it 'shouldn't' have been.  But some peoples tolerance of salt differs.[/quote:70o4qq37]


Will this method work for other cuts? I have a giant (about 2 inches thick) sirloin thawing now and was thinking of trying this out..any recommendations?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2011)

scottc_2223 said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":i5pt17na][quote="Tri Tip":i5pt17na]Looks good. I did that method once. Too salty.



What cut of meat, what kind of salt and how long did you leave it on?  Not doubting the oversalting, but it 'shouldn't' have been.  But some peoples tolerance of salt differs.[/quote:i5pt17na]


Will this method work for other cuts? I have a giant (about 2 inches thick) sirloin thawing now and was thinking of trying this out..any recommendations?[/quote:i5pt17na]


Yes, BUT.......what I'd recommend with the sirloin is to do a Reverse Sear.  Either with or without the salt method.

*Reverse Sear Method*
1. Put on the grill, seasoned straight of of the fridge.
2. Cook indirect in around 235-250* until you get an internal temp of 100*.
3. Remove from the grill and loosely tent with foil.
4. Get your grill up to 350-400 range.
5. Sear on each side 2-3 minutes over direct heat.
6. Remove from grill, let rest 10-15 minutes.
7. Slice thinly against the grain.


----------



## scottc_2223 (Apr 6, 2011)

Perfect...thanks Larry

That's actually what I was thinking of trying out...I've been sorting thru searches on a couple of sites for the last half hour...those simple instructions are exactly what I was looking for! Printed out and ready for later.


----------



## muddave (Apr 8, 2011)

What does the salt do. looks great


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2011)

muddave said:
			
		

> What does the salt do. looks great



It tenderizes, flavors and helps the meat retain moisture.  It's like a dry brine in a way.


----------

